# My dog has orange fish-egg like thing in her poo



## Nana (Nov 3, 2006)

I noticed last week when my dog pooed that there was this orange, jelly-like round thing in it (one looked all round like a perfect fish egg while the other looked as though it had been smooshed). I thought maybe she had eaten something but now she's done it again and I'm beginning to think this is another bout of parasite infestation (she's already had a tapeworm removed with medicine and she gets her monthly tick/flea/mosquito drops).

I tried to look up roe-like squishy looking orange things online but couldn't find anything. Her entire poop is not orange, just these jelly-like circle things that looks a _lot_ like large orange roe.

Anyone know what I'm dealing with here?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nope. but I hope you find out 'cause I 'd like to know too. Did you take a picture?


----------



## Nana (Nov 3, 2006)

I haven't taken pictures (good idea, though), but it looks an awful lot like one of these large orange roe eggs mixed in with her poop (except the ones in her poo look more darker orange). The look as well as the consistency. I haven't touched it, of course, but it definitely looks like it's squishy.








Sorry for the nasty mental image. I probably won't be able to eat sushi with orange roe on it for the rest of my life without thinking about my dog's poo. xD


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Could it be something indigestible she's eating? Dogs get into all sorts of inappropriate things.

And I just had sushi tonight BTW. Thanks for that. JK I have a cast iron stomach as long as I can't smell it so until they invent smellonet, it's all good.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Please have your dog examined by a vet. you dog may need urgent care for untreated worms. Waiting a week to have something like this not looked into is concerning.


----------

